# برنامج تدريبي لرجال الامن الصناعي متقدم



## صباح السامرائي (17 أغسطس 2009)

تحية طيبة
ارجو مساعدتي في برنامج خاص بالامن الصناعي لكادر متقدم ( مشرفين جدد ) 
من اجل اعدادهم وتدريبهم يتضمن 
1- ادارة قسم الامن الصناعي 
2- مهام وواجبات مشرف الامن الصناعي 
3- مسئولياته عند الطواريء 
4- تقييم الخطر بالموقع واجراءات الوقاية 
5- التحقيق بالحوادث وكتابة التقارير 
6- اساليب الوقاية من كل اشكال الخرق الامني للمنشآت 

مع خالص شكرنا وتقديرنا لجهودكم 

صباح السامرائي


----------



## pop_822001 (31 أغسطس 2009)

اخي العزيز .... اين البرنامج


----------



## aoa_2000 (31 أغسطس 2009)

pop_822001 قال:


> اخي العزيز .... اين البرنامج


 

الرجال يبي أحد يدله على برنامج بالمواصفات المذكورة في موضوعه:10::10:

:1:شكل الصيام مؤثر عليك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:1:​


----------

